# Dog Scraped his Face



## LeapofFaith (Sep 13, 2015)

Definitely keep the dirt out of it the best you can. If you notice him scratching at it or rubbing it in anyway, try to get him to stop. Other then that, I don't know enough about it to suggest anything else. You could always try calling your vet to see if you can get some advice on it. They would be the ones who would know if he needs to come in or not. Maybe see if you can email them a picture. If you don't need to take him in, they could tell you if you need to cover it up or not.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

How to his teeth and gums look under that area of his mouth?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That doesn't look quite right to me and how does he keep on hurting himself like that?

What's the pink on his chin? Another scrape?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree it looks a bit odd...did you see it happen? It could be a skin thing...


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 9, 2011)

It does look weird. It doesn't seem to be healing at all the other side looks a whole lot better. I never did see it happen. We've been trying to think of how he did it. His gum under the area looks fine. It seems to be swelling more too. I think we're going to bring him in to the vet tomorrow if it doesn't start looking better. It's looking so much worse then when it happened.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you have brown recluses where you live? Could be a spider bite.


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 9, 2011)

We do have some but they are pretty rare. What would we do if it is a spider bite?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely go to the vet, brown recluse bites are no joke.


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 9, 2011)

Well we just got back from the vet. They didn't think it was a spider bite thankfully. They think it was probably caused by an infection so they proscribed two weeks worth of antibiotics.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope the antibiotics kick it in the butt!! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm glad you went. That didn't look like "just a scrape" to me.

Hope he is feeling better soon!

You didn't answer but I hope you have addressed the falling as well, also not normal though can be caused by age related issue and should be checked out.


----------

